# Hancock/Washington 2013 Deer Reports



## jtomczak

I know it's early, but I'd like to officially kick off the deer thread for the best place to hunt deer in GA...Hancock & Washington Counties.

What are you hearing, what are you capturing on trail cams, and before we know it what are you harvesting?

This will be my first deer season as a married man...hopefully that will not impact my season! Same goes for you @fishingtiger!


----------



## kr983

Justin, do you have pictures from this year? I am headed out there to camp and hunt yotes next week. Meet up?

Glad to hear we have gotten a good amount of rain this year. Our food plots really struggled last year.


----------



## jtomczak

It has been raining every week, and it sure is helping the early bone growth.  Got a ways to go still.


----------



## jtomczak

Kevin, I haven't been down in over a month and don't expect to get down soon. We need to get a camera out there within the next month and add the rest in late July.


----------



## hancock husler

Watch out for the snakes , killed two timber rattlers Saturday. Walled right up on both,the second one was a man of a snake with only two buttons.


----------



## 00Beau

First time in many years I wish it would dry up some in Hancock!!!!


----------



## imkevdog

your not kidding, grass around camp was about 3 ft tall had to bush hog it then used 19 hp rider


----------



## reflexman

yep but atleast the creeks r running for now ours havent run for 2 years.


----------



## jtomczak

Should have planted corn fields!


----------



## 00Beau

Dry and hot when I plowed weeds under in plots last weekend.  Went yesterday and wet, wet , wet  again.   I just need it to be dry enough to plow again and plant Labor Day weekend.


----------



## hancock husler

Gonna try to plant  in two weeks. Just don't if it will be dry enough


----------



## imkevdog

according to weather it is suppose to rain labor day weekend ,i went this past week end to try and get anything done and it rained all day sat. i least i bush hogged on sun morn , i am going to try to plant labor


----------



## 00Beau

I guess I will plow all the plots again this weekend, plant the next if dry enough to spread seed , fertilizer and till under.


----------



## jtomczak

Got 200lbs of seed today, 10-10-10 next week and hopefully getting them planted in the first half of September. Any good trail cam pics? All does and fawns for me so far.


----------



## 00Beau

*Here are a few*

Hard to tell in velvet, but all bucks are moving at night.


----------



## hancock husler

I haven't been able to get back down to the property in 2 months. The airport has had me so dang busy. Only good thing coming out of all that work is the paving company is out of Iowa and one of the foremans family has a 5000 acre hog farm that grows its own feed. He is gonna take me hunting if we have time.


----------



## imkevdog

leaving for property in am will be back mon ,going to mow ,disc,and plant ,weather predicts rain again


----------



## reflexman

everytime i get up this summer to work on main plot in back of property i cant got a trail down there with hard woods on both sides plot is 5 ft tall guess i need a canoe n a blowgun


----------



## deepwater

Going Sunday , gonna cut grass and scout


----------



## 00Beau

Well, I have all my seed in the ground for this year, wheat, oats, added rape and for the first time I planted 50lbs. of Purple top turnips. Ready for some rain again now!! Rape and wheat planted planted last weekend is already up!!!


----------



## imkevdog

well i got some mowing done broke lift bracket on bush hog,disced roads and plots planted three plots one more to go,but the bad thing is a friend of mine from baldwin county lost his dad in a tractor accident, went to viewing in milledgeville.lost a great man he  will be missed.     RIP Jack [the sheriff ] Davis


----------



## jtomczak

Bush hogging is done, plots going in this week.  Excited!


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

Saturday morning was cool and calm until about 9:00am, then the wind picked up a bit - no deer seen from the stand but jumped 2 walking out around 11:00am.

Saturday evening was hot - had a coyote come by around 5:45pm but didn't get a shot - saw one small deer as I was climbing down at 8:05pm.

3/4 moon was very bright in southern Washington County, maybe that figured into later movement. Really looking forward to cooler weather.

We're putting our plots in the weekend of the 28th.


----------



## jtomczak

Shot a doe in the AM, 2 hours of tracking and couldn't ever find her.

Saw a nice 2.5 6pt (obviously let him walk) and took this young doe Saturday evening.  God is good.


----------



## thaney10

Way to get the season started. Nice job!


----------



## BGSlayer

Headed to Washington tomm hoping for a little cooler weather.


----------



## 00Beau

Starting to get buck pics in daytime now. Going to hit the millenium loc on about 4:00 today til dark!!


----------



## imkevdog

good luck ,i am going back next weekend to try and if i get a pic this year of tall tines ill send it to you


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wife and I just saw a HUGE buck standing in a field coming down Mayview rd in WACO !!!   Couldn't get my rifle out the window quick enough . . .


----------



## jtomczak

buddy saw 2 2.5 year old 6s and let em go (of course).  Food plots are starting to come in!


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

Hunted Tuesday evening - saw one yearling and had a bigger bodied deer stay out about 80 yards until after dark. Cameras show deer moving right between 7:30pm and 8:00pm but getting earlier.

Got more pics of the Washington Co. Wooly Booger - check them out under Trailcam Pics.

Seeding food plots this Saturday if its not too wet.


----------



## triton196

finally getting some rain I hope the plots do well


----------



## jtomczak

*Boar Baby*

Crept up on back plot...15 pigs out tearing things up.

Shot the biggest meanest looking one!

Got charged by a smaller one, shot her too.

Talk about a rush! Pig is at processor now, going to euro mount him.  

God is good!


----------



## jtomczak

Thanks! Saw a decent amount of does but no decent bucks this weekend. We need rain to get the food plots moving!


----------



## hancock husler

Have yet to make it to the lease. If the work at the airport doesn't let up a little it may be a while, or I just may have to start taking vacation days to go.


----------



## jtomczak

Heading down tomorrow afternoon with my wife. Got a call today that my front gate had been taken off the hinges so someone could drive in to our land/camp.  Not cool. We don't leave anything of value there and the neighbor said everything looked to be in place.  - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - me off though.


----------



## jtomczak

oops...used "P" word for angry...didn't realize that was off limits.

Sorry moderator.


----------



## 00Beau

smitty said:


> Very dry in Sparta area, pond down a good foot n half last couple weeks ! Lots of hard mass and plenty of crab apples ,scrapes showing up and plenty of nice young bucks on camera. Still no plots while I wait on tractor repair but with lack of rain not hurting my prospects of later this month will plant for late season draw.



Bad dry, I am going from the best looking plots ever to dried slam up!!!  But I did see 4 bucks off stand this morning. Two eights came running to grunt call and other two were spikes feeding and sparring.


----------



## yellowhammer73

wife missed nice 2 year old 10 point sunday morn. she said he was gruntting and chasing two does. I think he is a little unsure what to do with his feelings right now. The wife said the does showed zero interest in him and he moved on. this is just a few miles south of sparta


----------



## jtomczak

Good intel Yellowhammer. Bringing the family down this weekend...we'll see.


----------



## deepwater

Good luck to all this weekend


----------



## jameson

Well I didn't have class today till 12:30 so I was gonna get a nice hunt in before my first class. I even had a test in my first class which was finance so I had my text book and all with me in the stand. didn't need it because this hunt was short and sweet!. once I can get the pics downloaded to my laptop ill post. this morning around 7:30 I hit the grunt tube 5x just short burps and within a minute here come a nice 4 point. he come out checking what was goin on. then just froze and started looking across the field. there the big boy stood! beautiful 9 point started running the 4 point off. I made the "beeh" sound and stoped him in his tracks and took my shot. dropped him like a sack of taters. man did he stink! 185lbs, 16 7/8 inside spread. scored mid-low 130's pretty sure. first deer I ever took with the muzzle loader. scrapes are starting to pop up all over. we hunt/live right off hwy 22 about 5 miles south of deveraux. got 2 more on cam that are 130+


----------



## thaney10

Congrats. Look forward to the photo.


----------



## BigBrett

at our club around jewell---descent movement. several small bucks seen harassing does. plots are active but not being mowed down yet. alot of shots around us. two does shot on out tract. feels so good to be in the woods.


----------



## thaney10

Good movement at our place in Sparta. Deer are on the acorns and they're falling good at our place. Passed up a legal 7 point. One big buck seen by one of our members, but no shot offered. Plots are in decent shape.


----------



## jtomczak

Saw deer at every sitting. Nothing mature, nothing mature on camera either. Shot another hog (85lb boar) Sunday night.

Processor had two big 10 points from the immediate area. 

Plots coming in, but still need a good rain or two. No chasing activity yet.


----------



## 13ptbuck

*opening weekend*

Everyone saw deer this weekend.  We had two does taken and one member shot at a buck and missed.  I saw a little buck chasing and grunting two little does and thirty minutes later I had this buck come thru with his nose on the ground running.  He turned out to be smaller than I thought, but I only had a few seconds to judge him and shoot.  I waited thirty minutes before I started to climb down and had a much bigger buck blow at me and run off.   He was about fifteen yards behind me and I never saw him.


----------



## yellowhammer73

opening weekend of gun season south of Sparta

It was just the wife, a buddy, and me hunting.
Lots of deer seen and younger bucks chasing.
Acorns are dropping good now.
Still dry as a bone.
Food plots look bad.
Scrapes everywhere
Buddy shot 15 inch 8 pt.
The wife and I both passed on deer.

Good Luck and be safe everybody


----------



## aaron batson

10-23 quick evening hunt...


----------



## jtomczak

nice buck!


----------



## BigBrett

nice 11 killed by new member, hocks black neck swole and good lord he stank. memebers girlfriend got first deer, doe, but she (and all of us) were excited. lots of chasing going on alot of fun.


----------



## jtomczak

No chasing and minimal deer activity this weekend. Bucks are making scrapes. Got our first shooter on camera as well! Excited about that.


----------



## screedee

Saw 2 chasing saturday and 1 today.  Saw 22 on Saturday morning. nothing kicked off until about 7:45 both days.  Deer were still moving into mid afternoon. Saw at least 6 on every hunt.


----------



## yellowhammer73

sparta area

wife, daughter, and me
wife had bucks chasing all around her saturday morn no shot 
daughter and I slept in
saturday evening 
all three of us hunted and saw does only not very much activity sat evening
sunday morn
I was the only one to hunt.
one doe seen around 11:00 a.m.
no hunting on sunday evening 

scrapes are being freshened up daily.
rubs becoming more visible everywhere
no rain still
food plots really hurting
white oaks dropping pretty good now

good luck


----------



## jtomczak

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=777211  Thoughts folks?


----------



## thaney10

*On Schedule in Hancock*

I hunted Monday morning over some dropping acorns, and had deer all over me.  Does showed up first and then the bucks began to filter in looking for does. Saw three different good (legal Hancock County) bucks and took one of them home. The week of halloween is always productive for me on my property. Good luck to all. The bucks are on their feet searching for does.


----------



## smitty

*Hancock  8*

Nice buck ! I scored on a nice 8 yesterday mourning  feeding in white oaks and checking his scrape line . Last nite in some white oaks seen a couple deer and even a decent buck do some small chasing , should get better if the weather gets cooler with some rain ..


----------



## ebrauns23

Just bought property on Sinclair and have seen so many doe I have lost count but zero bucks so far. Glad to find this thread, I am looking for a club in the Sparta area, or atleast Hancock county and would greatly appreciate any help. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kevincox

Oct 25,26 and 27th. 1 8t missed with gun, one 8 pt on acorns shot with bow but wasn't ale to find. (Appeared to be flesh wound front of shoulder) lots of chasing by small bucks and scrapes were being worked regularly. I'd say weekend and next week will be prime for chance at a mature buck


----------



## thaney10

Nice buck Smitty! Thanks for the update.


----------



## droptine06

Just got back from a 6 day stint at our place in WACO, Sat. and Sun. quite few bucks(1.5-3.5yr old) were seen chasing, one 3.5yr 8pt was taken Sunday afternoon. Then like someone flipped a switch, nothing Mon.-Thurs.. Deer movement really slowed down this week. Hoping we get some of this rain, need it bad. Between the rain and cooler weather next week the rut should kick in. Seeing more rubs and scrapes than we have in the last 10yrs. Headed back down next Wed. for another 6 days. This weekend, especially Sat. Should be good for our area.


----------



## droptine06

Nice bucks Smitty, Thaney and Aaron!


----------



## foxdawg

*killed a couple in hancock*

first was a 7pt on thursday am 10-31


----------



## foxdawg

*2nd was an 8pt on friday 11-1-13*

8pt


----------



## BigBrett

DEAD on our lil piece of land. 10hrs on stand for me and nothing. rest of guys seeing 1 or 2. but it should pick up.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

Anyone got an update for Washington County? I am headed down Monday for a full week. Hoping to catch some rutting activity with the New Moon falling tonight.


----------



## droptine06

BeauWitherspoon said:


> Anyone got an update for Washington County? I am headed down Monday for a full week. Hoping to catch some rutting activity with the New Moon falling tonight.



Between 3 of us we saw over 30 deer this weekend. No chasing, but my uncle had two 2.5yr olds fight in front of him and several 1.5-3.5yr olds were on their feet. I'm headed back down Wednesday. Good luck!


----------



## Trophy buck

Any movement in Sparta?


----------



## screedee

*Pretty good movement.*

Saw 5 to 6 every hunt this weekend.  Saw 3 bucks on Sat. they didn't seem to be as active as they were last weekend.  Bucks last week were chasing, bucks this weekend were just feeding and cruising around.  (Deepstep)


----------



## jtomczak

Lots of young bucks and paired up does...no rut activity.

It's early, but could break loose at any moment.


----------



## imkevdog

i shot this 8 sat of opening week end taken me this long to get it uploaded kept failing,this past week end no rut activity ,the weekend before there were two bucks following a doe just inside woodline so i thought this past weekend would be good but only small bucks


----------



## jtomczak

Nice buck! Two good ones on Truck Buck. Wish I was at camp!


----------



## Buckshot

*Any of yall hunt in Devereux?*

Just wondering how they are moving in Devereux ? Fixing to head down for a long weekend. Its been two weeks since I have been down . They were starting to chase when I left. Can't wait to get there! Good luck to all this weekend!


----------



## imkevdog

thank you JT, going up in am ,coming back on Monday, hope they start really getting into it, good luck everybody


----------



## 00Beau

Lots of does and young bucks being seen everyday, big boys are MIA.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

*Washington Co. Wooly Booger DOWN! Scored at 151!*

My father-in-law got him 11/7 at 7:10am.


----------



## fishingtiger

wow. Look at the size of his neck!! Nice deer.


----------



## jtomczak

That's an awesome buck Beau! Congrats to you guys.

Back home, defeated.

Saw deer most sittings, young bucks chasing, way too many does around.

Buddy shot a nice 7pt but weak blood trail and we never found it. Next time we'll call the tracking dog guys ASAP.


----------



## Handshake

I hunt in Jefferson county on the river bank of Washington county. It's been hard for us to gauge when the bucks were chasing. I shot a medium eight on opening morning and a big 8 the second weekend. First eight was on the move but did not seem in to big of a rush. The second eight was with two does and he was watching them. He was eating acorns so I'm sure he wasn't chasing at that time. I have been in the woods a lot this year and have still not seen them chasing. Sure do wish I had a clue when the hot week was. I'm glad you guys had some good sightings this year, and congrats on those great deer!


----------



## imkevdog

Congrats to your father in law Beau, slow weekend young 8 point walked by,several does and spikes . Got new neighbors on a lease seem to be brown its down club,lots off shooting . They had ground blind ,camera and a feeder on my property .


----------



## jtomczak

Things seem to have slowed down. Deer are killing the food plots, scrapes are popping up all over, and no chasing.

Heading down tonight!


----------



## jtomczak

Heading down shortly to try and help my 12 year old godson harvest his first deer. Hope to have a nice doe come out this evening so he can score. 

Last weekend was the slowest we've had this season with only a few deer seen from the stand.  Kevin had an encounter with the big 8 as he was walking out but didn't have a clear shot. Props to him for not forcing the shot.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

Need an update for Washington County - I have not been down since November 8th and likely won't make it down until after Christmas (baby due this week). Anyone still seeing deer? We've had a great season on our place but I know it really slows down this time of year.


----------



## jtomczak

Two weekends ago it was slow, but we harvested two mature does both over 100lbs. One was taken by my 12 year old godson and it was his first deer. Great memory!

Last weekend it was very slow and I only saw two does.

In other news, the Hunt club who has deeded access through a road I share with two neighbors took down our old no trespassing sign on our gate (no big deal), put up a new one (also no big deal), then added their hunt club initials to the sign (a big deal to my neighbor who promptly cut that part off). Some people.


----------



## jtomczak

Kevin saw 2 does this AM.

Nothing yesterday.


----------



## slow motion

Northeast Hancock 4 does and a fawn came down the creek bottom at 8:40. Hogs were moving too, put one in the cooler.


----------



## MAPSTRE

*After christmas*

Anything happening near the Hancock Washington county line recently?  Heading down tomorrow to Deepstep for a week.


----------



## jtomczak

Two does and a spike this past weekend. Definitely slowing down.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

I am headed down this weekend, expect it to be slow but excited to be back on our lease for the first time since November 8!


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

Friday evening (1/3) hunted wooded transition area, saw nothing.

Saturday morning (1/4) hunted food plot, saw nothing - plot frozen.

Saturday evening (1/4) hunted food plot, saw a button head and a mature doe, decided to pass. An visitor hunted another food plot, saw 3 mature does and took one, his first deer on his first day hunting.

Calling it quits for this season, time to get prepared for my first real turkey season in WaCo.


----------



## jtomczak

Final hunt, between me a buddy we saw 6 deer. Two young bucks and does.

Weather got real on Saturday. We were in Zaxby's in Sandersville and it was raining sideways.  No damage at camp.

It's been a great season, even though I didn't see a shooter. 2 does with the crossbow, 2 hogs, sat with godson for his first deer, and a big doe with the 7MM.

Good friends, great food, memories made to last a lifetime.  God is good. Dan, Rick, Wes, Phil, Kevin and Marisa...proud to have spent another season with you fine gents.


----------



## jtomczak

*2012 Buck is Home!*

Got him mid November of last season (2012).

Nothing to match him this year, but a great season regardless.


----------



## imkevdog

very nice ,you did your mount,great buck, great mount


----------

